# Does fantasy need action?



## Feo Takahari (May 14, 2012)

I'm starting to notice that a lot of writers here characterize their stories as, if not necessarily action-oriented, at least containing a lot of action. I dislike writing or reading action scenes, so I'm not quite sure how to take this. I've gotten some positive responses for my romance-focused fantasy, but that's probably pretty niche compared to action-oriented fantasy (especially since I don't follow the cliches of paranormal romance.)

I guess what I'm asking is, do I need to write action in order to fit into an easily publishable category?


----------



## BWFoster78 (May 14, 2012)

My favorite fantasy stories contain a good mix of action/adventure, military history, political thriller, and romance.  I also like a good helping of coming of age thrown in for good measure.

That being said, there's probably a market out there for Twilight in the Middle Ages.  I say go for it.


----------



## Steerpike (May 14, 2012)

Even Twilight has action in it in a few places, however.

I can't think of many (any?) fantasy novels that don't have at least some action. This even holds true for the few romances I've read that fall into the broadly-defined genre of fantasy. That said, if you can maintain a reader's interest without it, then I say go for it. Alternatively, if you have a story that calls for something like a fight or some other action to resolve an issue, you could always try to have it "off camera," so to speak, where the story can still benefit from the resolution of the action but you don't have to dramatize it. That may not be satisfying for some readers, however.


----------



## Devor (May 14, 2012)

Feo Takahari said:


> I dislike writing or reading action scenes, so I'm not quite sure how to take this.



Action is hard to write and most action scenes are badly written.  So I don't blame you.

Action, when it's well-written, is one of the strengths of the fantasy genre, but that doesn't mean a fantasy book needs action to be strong.  Don't worry about it.


----------



## Steerpike (May 14, 2012)

Devor said:


> Action is hard to write and most action scenes are badly written.  So I don't blame you.
> 
> Action, when it's well-written, is one of the strengths of the fantasy genre, but that doesn't mean a fantasy book needs action to be strong.  Don't worry about it.



I think you are right, Devor. But now my curiosity is up and I've been trying to think of fantasy novels, or even romance/fantasy novels, that don't have any action. I can't come up with any, yet. You?


----------



## Devor (May 14, 2012)

With none at all?  No, I can't think of any.  I'm writing a short story that doesn't really have any action, by some standards, but I'm not sure that would count.  There's still a lot of "special effects," so to speak.


----------



## Fnord (May 14, 2012)

If you take out the swords and sorcery, what's left to talk about?


----------



## Kelise (May 14, 2012)

I can't think of any that totally lack action also. Even most urban fantasy (which can be light on all aspects) has quite a bit, generally.


----------



## Devor (May 14, 2012)

Feo Takahari said:


> I guess what I'm asking is, do I need to write action in order to fit into an easily publishable category?



I guess what we're asking is, did you mean to eschew action entirely, or only push it mostly to the background? Can you tell us more about your story and the character conflicts?


----------



## Penpilot (May 14, 2012)

It also kind of depends what you mean by "action". Sword fights, fist fights, etc, are a kind of action scene, but I define action as something broader. Distilled down, to me it just means a scene where there's a goal for the protagonist and something is standing in their way. (This way of thinking I draw from the view of story as Scenes and Sequels.) An action scene can be a chess match, a card game, or a simple argument. 

With that said, I used to think I was pretty decent at action scenes, but I've come to realize I'm not. The hardest thing is not the choreography of the scene, it's the emotional through-line. What does the fight mean to the character. If it's meaningful to the character, it will be meaningful and will be felt by the reader regardless if the choreography is a bit mundane.

So you do need action scenes. But what form they take is up to you and the story you want to tell.


----------



## Feo Takahari (May 14, 2012)

^^ I write a lot of stories, but as an example, one of them involves a damned soul who escapes from Hell on the eve of a demonic invasion of Earth, and how her rekindled romance with the man she was once married to gives her the courage to strike back against the demon that tormented her. It's got a certain degree of action (hell, one character kills a demon with a kitchen knife!), but it's generally over with quickly, and most of the story is just people talking to each other.


----------



## The Din (May 14, 2012)

Yes

Fantasy is escapism. Why immerse yourself in a world where nothing happens? Action scenes relate directly to pacing, without them you've got one monotonous wall of text that offers no relief for the readers drooping eyes.

If you don't like people hacking each other up, you could always throw in a few steamy sex scenes and a horse race or two. Action doesn't only mean violence and big bangs.


----------



## Feo Takahari (May 14, 2012)

The Din said:


> Fantasy is escapism.



I guess this is what I'm really taking issue with. I read and enjoy a lot of books about our world, so while I could escape from our world while reading about a different world, I don't see why I couldn't read books about other worlds for the same things I read books about our world for. (To say that fantasy _can't_ avoid escapism is factually untrue, and to say that it _shouldn't_ seems anti-intellectual, but I can understand if it won't be popular if it isn't escapist.)


----------



## Devor (May 14, 2012)

Feo Takahari said:


> ^^ I write a lot of stories, but as an example, one of them involves a damned soul who escapes from Hell on the eve of a demonic invasion of Earth, and how her rekindled romance with the man she was once married to gives her the courage to strike back against the demon that tormented her. It's got a certain degree of action (hell, one character kills a demon with a kitchen knife!), but it's generally over with quickly, and most of the story is just people talking to each other.



Then you might have another kind of problem all together.  To me those stories _scream_ action, so your problem is going to be one of expectations management.  It's okay to not have a lot of action, but not if you're setting your readers up to expect something you're not going to deliver.


----------



## Mindfire (May 14, 2012)

I'm in a similar but opposite boat. I'm pretty strong with plot and action, but terrible with romance, so I can kind of understand where you're coming from. I think action will be somewhat unavoidable, unless your protagonist is a master diplomat who knows how to solve EVERY problem without violence, but that might get boring after a while. Even West Side Story (a movie I utterly despise btw) had action. Sure it was poorly choreographed ballet style action, but it was there.

I think your best bet would be to have your action, when its necessary, take place off screen. You can do this by changing perspectives. The male lead may be marching off to war, but what does his girlfriend/wife/sweetheart up to while he's gone? Is she writing to him? Trying to hold the household and family business together until he gets back? Staving off suitors who want her to give her husband up for dead? Has she uncovered a Uriah Gambit in the works and tried desperately to warn the male lead before it's too late?


----------



## Leif GS Notae (May 14, 2012)

I've read some interesting books that might help you in this situation, send me a message if your interested and I'll shoot over the details.

All stories contain some form of action, the need to do and act is inherent in a story or else it would be a boring conversation around a burning candle about who loves the other more. 

Action creates tension, tension hooks readers and gets them more involved. It doesn't have to be fighting, it could be the threat of violence. It could be something bigger than any character you have. But, to make sure your reader cares enough for your characters, you should have some action included.


----------



## Feo Takahari (May 14, 2012)

I guess I shouldn't have used the word "action"--I seem to have sent this discussion in the direction of conflict and resolution, which I already utilize. It's just that it's usually resolved through people talking rather than beating each other up, and I was afraid that people beating each other up was the most publishable sort of fantasy.


----------



## Leif GS Notae (May 14, 2012)

Feo Takahari said:


> I guess I shouldn't have used the word "action"--I seem to have sent this discussion in the direction of conflict and resolution, which I already utilize. It's just that it's usually resolved through people talking rather than beating each other up, and I was afraid that people beating each other up was the most publishable sort of fantasy.



That is what I was referring to. Things must happen in order for your reader to care. Violence may or may not be the key for you, but action is the only way to save a stagnant piece.


----------



## Feo Takahari (May 14, 2012)

Well, I already know I can make at least some readers care (having been told so by them, in person and in their comments on my posted stories), so I guess I don't have anything else to ask.

I suppose this was a stupid idea for a thread anyways.


----------



## Ghost (May 15, 2012)

It's hard to use words like "action" and "conflict" without specifying whether it's literary jargon or common usage, but when you said "action scenes" I understood what you meant. This thread and this thread might be of interest to you.

I'm not an action-oriented person. I prefer a psychological approach. ("Psychological fantasy" sounds like a clinical problem, though.) Characters don't need to resolve their issues with brawls and battles. If you already know you can draw an audience, then there's no point in fixin' what ain't broke. Besides, there are many different types of fantasy, and you don't need to pander to another audience. I wouldn't advise adding action scenes to make a book more marketable. Tell the story you wanted to tell. As long as you don't describe it as an "action-packed thrillride," you'll be fine.

I think it may help to find similar novels so you can say "People who like _X_, _Y_, and _Z_ might like my novel" or "my novel is like _Famous Love Story_ but with demons and hellfire." A good story stands up on its own, but finding novels for comparison can help you figure out a marketing angle.


----------



## Ankari (May 15, 2012)

That's tough.  I can only think of so many situations that would successfully work in a fantasy setting.  One would be mystery and the other would be a trial.  These wouldn't require action scenes, but they may elude to them (ie a killing).


----------



## Penpilot (May 15, 2012)

Feo Takahari said:


> ^^ I write a lot of stories, but as an example, one of them involves a damned soul who escapes from Hell on the eve of a demonic invasion of Earth, and how her rekindled romance with the man she was once married to gives her the courage to strike back against the demon that tormented her. It's got a certain degree of action (hell, one character kills a demon with a kitchen knife!), but it's generally over with quickly, and most of the story is just people talking to each other.



There's nothing wrong with a story with people just talking. Like people have mentioned above tension and conflict is what's important. Something like a fist fight might be exciting in concept but can be the worst type of boring if there's no emotional content behind it. Ever watch Transformers 2 or 3? Cool effects, but boring "action" when it comes to story telling.

A conversation can be every bit as stimulating and exciting as a good fist fight if written well. It's how you frame it around the emotional content of the story that makes things interesting.


----------



## Graylorne (May 15, 2012)

Well, I've read a lot of Regency novels (the Georgette Heyer kind, if anyone remembers). You could well translate then to a fantasy setting and there isn't a fight in them, only intrigue and romance. Same goes for the Jean Plaidy historical novels. Full of medieval doings, but a lot of emotions and betrayal. There may have been murders and assassinations, but I don't remember any vivid action scenes. And regional novels, over here we got heaps of those.

And Fantasy may equal Escapism, but Escapism doesn't equal Violent Action.


----------



## Hans (May 16, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> Even Twilight has action in it in a few places, however.
> 
> I can't think of many (any?) fantasy novels that don't have at least some action.


Does Goethe's Faust count as fantasy? It has one duel in the whole book, that's about all with action.


----------

